
Designing Activity Feeds - kadfak
https://getstream.io/activity-feed-design/
======
CharlesW
Setting aside the content[0], the first impression is poor. The page title and
description eat the entire above-the-fold area, and the pointless background
color animation grinds on at 2fps with Chrome on a i7@3.1 GHz MacBook Pro.

[0] Which seems okay, if a bit lightweight and vague. Could use an editor and
a proofreader ("Abbreviations are you ally in feeds").

~~~
brockwhittaker
Runs completely fine on my MacBook which is pretty low-specced compared to
your setup it seems. The gradient is unnecessary, but it's still running at
15fps.

------
ishtu
>Feeds are a simple way to establish habits, growth and virality.

This is scary, isn't it?

------
thescribe
All this work to get around providing RSS and letting the user control it
themselves.

~~~
brockwhittaker
This isn't designed for the single-digit percent of people who use RSS feeds.
It's a UI/UX resource; treat and critique it as such. It's a way of presenting
data to people who aren't going to spend time to create their own interface.

------
forkLding
Pretty strong guide, any examples of feeds created using getstream.io's API?

~~~
tschellenbach
Product Hunt, Unsplash, Fabric (mobile), Bandsintown, Betabrand, Makerspace,
Global Citizen. (and a few larger ones under NDA unfortunately)

I personally really like Unsplash' integration and design:
[https://getstream.io/case_studies/unsplash/](https://getstream.io/case_studies/unsplash/)

------
kyranjamie
Nice write up; sketch resources look pretty good

